# Accuair e-level help



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

i was out of town for a couple of days and come home to a dead battery (my tender for some reason didn't work) so i take it to get fully charged, installed it, and tried to recalibrate the system but as soon as it started the touchpad shut off and the whole pad started flashing red like a wave from top to bottom. I'm new to air suspension so any help of where to start would be great!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

18tguy said:


> i was out of town for a couple of days and come home to a dead battery (my tender for some reason didn't work) so i take it to get fully charged, installed it, and tried to recalibrate the system but as soon as it started the touchpad shut off and the whole pad started flashing red like a wave from top to bottom. I'm new to air suspension so any help of where to start would be great!!!!!!


START HERE - *page 23 to be exact*

The e-Level system is pretty notorious for high amperage draw even when in it's 'dormant' state. Additionally, if you charge the battery or jump the car, you should always remove the main fuse on your air system. It's just added insurance.

TLDR Version: Page 23 of the operation manual says you're getting a low voltage reading. Sounds like you need a new battery or you have a bad e-Level ECU.


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

so a new battery could solve this problem?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

18tguy said:


> so a new battery could solve this problem?


It could.

But I'm not a huge fan of throwing good money after potentially good parts. Best thing to do is check all of your connections, pull out a meter and take some readings.


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

i will check the voltage and get back to ya. Thanks


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

18tguy said:


> i will check the voltage and get back to ya. Thanks


No problem. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

battery is dead again, so i may have to replace it anyways :banghead:


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

so i put a brand new battery in my car so the issue now is the front bags take forever it inflate and when i go from different ride heights it takes a while, and when it reaches the ride height the fronts continue to receive air so its constantly re-leveling the front. the individual front adjustment settings on the touchpad do not work either. sorry if this is confusing but frustrated trying to figure this out.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

18tguy said:


> so i put a brand new battery in my car so the issue now is the front bags take forever it inflate and when i go from different ride heights it takes a while, and when it reaches the ride height the fronts continue to receive air so its constantly re-leveling the front. the individual front adjustment settings on the touchpad do not work either. sorry if this is confusing but frustrated trying to figure this out.


Did you recalibrate?


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

yes, should i do it again? what could cause the touchpad issues?


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

Still having the same issues. it seems to only involve the front bags, could this be a valve or sensor?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

What is the controller reflecting? Any error lights?


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

Not showing any errors lights. When I try to manually raise each corner there is no response but I can manually lower each corner.


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

now i have a single flashing red arrow on the keypad for , Valve #1 DOWN is not responding. whats the next step, do i replace the solenoid valve up front?


----------



## 18tguy (May 22, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

18tguy said:


> now i have a single flashing red arrow on the keypad for , Valve #1 DOWN is not responding. whats the next step, do i replace the solenoid valve up front?


Recently I had a friend who had a valve issue and it ended up being the sensor clocking. Check all your sensors and make sure nothing is broken and everything is reading within spec. If it's truly the valve, then you'll need to call AccuAir and have them help you out. Usually they'll rebuild the block and clean it up.

It might be wise of you to call them and run it by them: 877.AIR.DOWN or 805-481-6500



18tguy said:


> Bump


There's no need to bump this thread, it's not going anywhere. I'm happy to help you, but most of us don't sit on this forum all day.


----------



## Rcbowman369 (Mar 26, 2008)

Give Accuair a call or email them. I had a very similar situation last winter. Maintainer failed leaving .6 volts in the battery. Low voltage is very hard on the Accuair ECU and will cause damage like what you are experiencing. I got a replacement ECU and all was well after re calibrating.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Rcbowman369 said:


> Give Accuair a call or email them. I had a very similar situation last winter. Maintainer failed leaving .6 volts in the battery. Low voltage is very hard on the Accuair ECU and will cause damage like what you are experiencing. I got a replacement ECU and all was well after re calibrating.


Ah yes, I totally forgot about your situation. Just let Erin drive the car more


----------

